# A Few of my pen drawing, I would love to hear some inputs and get some advice.



## Downing403 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello, My name is Brad. I got the intrest to draw about 3 years ago, I started with pencil and stuck with it for awhile and about a year ago started using pen and i love it.I would just like for people to see my pictures and tell me what they think. I would also love some advice to get me better at it.


----------

